# Bird in Carmel, NY



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is what I think is a Tippler. A 1999 banded bird. Can't track the owner. Have tried contacting the Tippler association and get no response. Finder has the bird caged but feels that it should be with other pigeons. Anyone interested, let me know.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i sure will if he can drive it to me...tee about an hour drive


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I sent you a pm..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Why isn't my picture showing up?????  It's been pending for a few hours now.............Ok. one hour...LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Teebo.............you have not answered my PM's OR answered here. The finders of this bird wrote to me late last night, (I just got their message this morning) and said they could bring the bird to you. I don't want to leave these folks hanging..........please get back to me ASAP.............
you can PM here
you can send an email to [email protected]
you can call me at 276-647-3593


----------

